# فرصة العمر شقة للايجار بمصر الجديدة قانون جديد



## اسلام محمد (27 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 127101
شقة للايجار بمصر الجديدة مساحتها 180م عبارة عن 3غرف نوم ،ريسبشن قطعتين و2حمام ومطبخ و عدد 2 بلكونة
•	مدخل عمارة فاخــر جــداً
•	تشطيب الشقة سوبر سوبر لوكس (دهانات حديثة – كرانيش ) .... 
•	بحرية و غير مجروحة
•	ارضيـــات بورسليــن
•	+ 4 تكييف
•	مطبخ متقفل بالكامل
مطلوب / 5000 جنيه (شهريــــا)
للاتصال:
شركة طيبـة المصرية للمقاولات والاستثمار العقاري
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680
للاتصــال من داخل مصـر / 01279365441
مــن خـــارج مصـر / 201119065989+
رقم فاكس الشــركة / 22620791
بريد الكتروني: [email protected]


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (27 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: فرصة العمر شقة للايجار بمصر الجديدة قانون جديد*

الله يووفقك اخووي


----------

